# What i see in my mind's eye



## Therian (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm glad to invite you to a little place where i'll post some pictures of mine. Hope you'll enjoy them. Behind each of one i have a full story to tell, so stay tuned! 

The first picture you see below is called: "Orsaught". It is something that i saw in a clear vision i had on 5.5.2000 when the planets in our solar system were aligned. After seeing this thing approaching toward me in the blackness of space, i felt changed, better. Suddenly i could read people and had memories of what i suppose was of another life. I thought i went crazy but i'm not. Now, almost 5 years after, i put the "Orsaught" as one of the mysterious entities in my universe. 

So, tell me what you think about it.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 7, 2005)

So, what do you think it is?

The picture and your description remind me of a lot of literature that I have read regarding the temporal transcendence of individual consciousness.
Within the pictorial composition the 'passage', especially set beside the planetary bodies is evocative of an interdimensional vortex opening, through which you could have recieved the changes that you mentioned in your post.

But hell, you could simply have been taking powerful hallucinogens


----------



## Therian (Mar 7, 2005)

You're right, i could, but i didn't take anything.


----------



## Cenerue (Mar 15, 2005)

I think it's pretty awesome!  Do you have any other pics to show?


----------



## Novocaine (May 29, 2005)

Quite _interesting_... I have no clue what that is, but I agree; I think you were doin a lil sniffy sniffy when you made that.


----------



## PERCON (May 29, 2005)

Great picture! Although I wonder when exactly did you see this, if it was in your sleep then you dream of things that have influenced you during the day or week etc. So it was probably influenced by a program you've seen or a book you've read. Or maybe not, but wormholes and things like that aren't possible...

...Well not yet anyway  

_PERCON_


----------



## AmonRa (May 30, 2005)

i like it.. mainly because i think i've had a similar experience


could u describe it in any more detail?

i.e. size, speed it wa moving, what u were doing at the time etc etc.


----------



## Therian (May 31, 2005)

First of all I want to say that i didn't sniff anything before seeing this image, or drinking. I wasn't sleeping as well because it happened around noon on 5.5.2000

What did happen was that a day before i had a tragedy - my g/f, Vera was her name died during the night while we slept. When i woke up near a body of my g/f whose heart just stopped while she was sleeping, my whole world went down on me. The next day i had this "vision" of this "thing" and that was only the first vision among many that came after. Anyway, things happened and i have seen things ever stranger than that. Hopefully someday i will share them with you.


----------



## Neon (May 31, 2005)

Wow very sorry to hear about your girlfriend.  But I guess it's nice to have some mystic phenomenon help to get your life back in order.


----------



## Therian (May 31, 2005)

Not really. It turned into a - how shall i put it - bad guy with no soul or any emotions. I used to incite evil in others just for the reme fun of it. Gladly i'm not that guy anymore.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 31, 2005)

Been there for a similar reason Therian, had similar experiences, I just don't feel like sharing them.
Sorry to hear about your girlfriend, how long ago did it happen?


----------



## Therian (May 31, 2005)

It happened 5 years ago. On 4.5.2000


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 1, 2005)

It does get easier.


----------



## Therian (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 4, 2005)

I like your pic Therian! I must admit it is not my style I am a devoted dragon fanatic and this I wouldnt change 
The drawing is very interesting almost like it is evolving. Some kind of alien craft?


----------



## Riddle of Loki (Aug 4, 2005)

very cool art.


i see what i see and i cannot be sure i see that.

for art people see what they possess inside their own mind for symbols and approximations of established symbol systems - can refer to language systems and the structures produced by them and also visual symbology used by cultural and experiential maps of the world the observer carries within and projects outward for the purpose of navigation, understanding, possible growth, and ultimately survival.

art becomes good when it touches on a truth, and causes a symbol to break down or bring to question it's basic surface meaning in regards to an observer. this means change within the framework of a properly attuned observer. art that corresponds too heavily to an established cu7ltural myth system - seldom carries any real information value and can be considered 'redundant'. - i like yours - because it calls into play what the observer puts into it (tells alot about them when they answer your question or comment on the peice of art) and does not coorespond directly with cliche' conventions found in low-grade art - no matter how well crafted.

good art brings to mind questions - 
the best art calls into question profound truth.

low grade art pleases the eye or confuses a subject and offers little in the way of impact. 
as with art as with good writting/art as opposed to writting/proffesion.

long winded i know, thanks for sharing your artwork.


----------

